# Dressage at Olympics with music



## welsh_mare (7 August 2012)

Sorry not great with the dressage, love watching it though, just been speaking to mum and she wants to watch it when they are riding to the music.

Have they already done it, are they doing it, sorry for being clueless about the dressage classes, I sound very ignorant


----------



## YasandCrystal (7 August 2012)

It's on Thursday 9th August - can't wait :d


----------



## Sussexbythesea (7 August 2012)

It starts at 12.30 and I'm going to be there yay!


----------



## sbloom (7 August 2012)

The Kur, the dressage to music, is the final for the individual medals so is last as has been said


----------



## welsh_mare (7 August 2012)

Yay, thank-you guys, glad we haven't missed it 

sussexby the sea, wow, lucky you, hope the weather holds and you have a fantastic time


----------



## Suziq77 (7 August 2012)

sussexbythesea said:



			It starts at 12.30 and I'm going to be there yay!
		
Click to expand...

me too and I am very excited already


----------



## camilla4 (7 August 2012)

Suziq77 said:



			me too and I am very excited already 

Click to expand...

Me too, me too!!!!   Bouncy, bouncy, bouncy.............


----------



## nickib (7 August 2012)

camilla4 said:



			Me too, me too!!!!   Bouncy, bouncy, bouncy............. 

Click to expand...

Me three!! Going to London tomorrow staying at canary warf for 2 nights and watching the kur on Thurs


----------



## Luci07 (7 August 2012)

nickib said:



			Me three!! Going to London tomorrow staying at canary warf for 2 nights and watching the kur on Thurs   

Click to expand...

Lucky you and there is very good shopping at canary wharf as well!


----------



## imaginegenerous (7 August 2012)

Me too! Doing Thursday as a day trip though so that could be interesting.


----------



## alison247 (7 August 2012)

Me too!
Bit cheesed off as I planned to take wine with me in my picnic and hear that you can't even take water in with you!
So we will all either get wet or have our shoulders and heads burnt which will it be?
I got burnt last week on Kingstone Bridge waiting for Bradley Wiggins- so worth it tho.


----------



## millimoo (7 August 2012)

I'll be there too.... Going down the afternoon before, and will be staying in Greenwich so we can mooch in the morning.
I'm sooooooooooooo excited


----------

